# Hi



## Spadge (Mar 6, 2021)

Hi all,

Just doing the obligatory new member post.

I'm based in Nottingham UK and I'm currently looking to by a second gen TT 2.0 TFSI.

I thought I wanted a z4 but then I drove one and the following day drove a TT and boy, what a difference. The TT is like a scalpel and the z4 was like a sledge hammer.

Hopefully I'll be able to access the marketplace section soon so I can find my new baby.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Spadge, Welcome to the TTF
For Market Place & PM access info, click link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## Spadge (Mar 6, 2021)

Yes I've paid my dues now. Just waiting for someone to push the button so I can start my search


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Spadge said:


> Yes I've paid my dues now. Just waiting for someone to push the button so I can start my search


Hi, spadge, Thanks, as soon as we get confirmation it will happen.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

